# µA messen



## zwiebelernst (11 Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mit einer SPS (S7) einen Strom von 0..50 µA einlesen. Leider gibt es für die Eingangskarten solche Meßbereiche ja nicht und Meßumformer hierfür konnte ich im Netz auch nicht finden. Hat jemand eine Idee für den Selbstbau ?

Thomas


----------



## Ralle (11 Oktober 2007)

Gib mal bei google "Meßumformer µA" ein (µ= alt gr m)

haufenweise Links

hier gleich der Erste:
http://kometec.de/shopmbk/eshop/gal...age-Eingang-AA-Ausgang-20-mA-420-mA-10-V.html


----------



## dugabe (18 Juni 2010)

*µA messen(?)*

Hey erstmal,
ich bin leider kein Elektrotechniker, aber ich bin gerade dabei einen Versuch für Physik in der Schule zu bauen und habe zwei Probleme, obwohl eigentlich alles ganz einfach ist:

Es geht um einen Barcode Scanner nach dem Prinzip: 
http://didaktik.physik.uni-kl.de/projekte/LC-HT/images/stories/dokumente/036-037.pdf

Das Kernstück ist also ein Transistor, der einen winzigen Strom erzeugt, wenn genügend Licht auf ihn reflektiert wird (also bei weißem Untergrund). Ich habe mir also erstmal eine LED und einen ähnlichen Transistor, den BPY 62-2 besorgt. Jetzt habe ich erstmal zum Test gemessen und bemerkt, dass ein normales Multimessgerät bei etwa 1 mA aufhört (kleinste Skala 5 mA).

In der Anleitung steht aber, dass der Transistor nur 10 - 40 µA erzeugt, das tut meiner auch. Ich weiß auch, dass wir in der Schule nichts wesentlich Besseres vorrätig haben...

Hat es etwas damit zu tun, dass im Arbeitsstromkreis bei der Anleitung (aus irgendeinem Grund) noch 9V angelegt sind? 


Danke schonmal 

PS: Wie erkenne ich den (überflüssigen) Basis Ausgang eigentlich oO?
Hier mal Daten zum Transistor:
http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/d...268-da-01-ml-Photo_Transistor_BPY62_de_en.pdf


----------



## dugabe (19 Juni 2010)

Hey,
der Vollständigkeit halber:
Habe mich entschieden, die Anleitung nicht zu beachten und den Transistor quasi als Lichtempfindlichen "Schalter" zu benutzen.


----------



## Metabastler (29 Juni 2010)

dugabe schrieb:


> Hey,
> der Vollständigkeit halber:
> Habe mich entschieden, die Anleitung nicht zu beachten und den Transistor quasi als Lichtempfindlichen "Schalter" zu benutzen.



Na denn, ansonsten wäre Transimpedanzverstärker das Stichwort gewesen.
Haufenweise Appnotes dazu von Linear, TI, NS ......


----------

